
Thousands of ICE detainees claim they were forced into labor - JumpCrisscross
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2017/03/05/thousands-of-ice-detainees-claim-they-were-forced-into-labor-a-violation-of-anti-slavery-laws/?utm_term=.c2554371c93b
======
vkou
The thirteenth amendment, as it is written, is a blight upon civilized
society.

For all the wailing and gnashing of teeth made about the GULAG program, the US
correctional system suffers from all the same moral hazards.

